# Setting up a Business



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

I will be moving to Dubai in January and my partner is now looking for work in the region. She has been offered a potential role in the airport (Management Consultant) but the company who has won the work only employees associates so she will need to set up a business to do this. I have read a little on free zones that enable businesses to be wholly owned. Can anybody give me a steer here as this offer really only works if the set up cost is low and easy. Thanks


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

You could set up a "bussiness" ( on paper basicaly ) in the RAK freezone for as low as 30k.


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

Would that enable her to work in Dubai still then?


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

To this I have no clue, that totaly depends on who you are doing bussiness with. You can stay and work in Dubai but all official dealing will take place through your "company"in RAK.

I know quite a few people with setups in RAK and doing in bussiness in Dubai.

But basicaly I think you can, but don't take my word for gospel.


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks Desertdude will look into this


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

desertdude said:


> To this I have no clue, that totaly depends on who you are doing bussiness with. You can stay and work in Dubai but all official dealing will take place through your "company"in RAK.
> 
> I know quite a few people with setups in RAK and doing in bussiness in Dubai.
> 
> But basicaly I think you can, but don't take my word for gospel.


That is correct. Provided the company is set up properly - and bear in mind that difference freezones are for different types of business - then it is possible to run the business out of Dubai. You have to have an 'office' in RAK, although at the moment most of these are virtual as they have yet to build them. 

In additional to the set up costs an annual licence will cost a minimum of AED 20k.

The options depend on the type of business. 

There have been several threads about setting up companies in the last six months so the poster should do a search to find out some more info.


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks Elphaba i managed to get a seach to find in the end didnt work first time but it was user error. :confused2:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

ode17366 said:


> Thanks Elphaba i managed to get a seach to find in the end didnt work first time but it was user error. :confused2:


Admittedly it's not always the easiest system, but a little perseverence should pay off in the end.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

You can set up in RAK and do business in Dubai however if it's just for one person she may want to look at Virtuzone which caters for solo freelancers, consultants etc.


----------



## j2182 (Dec 9, 2010)

check rakftz com they are fast and cheap...


----------



## aasim859 (Dec 10, 2010)

checkout the Chamber of Commerce... you can get valuable information there..


----------



## womble23 (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi,
stupid idea ? sorry if we boring.
We want to buy a freehold apartment in DXB. The owner should be a new established Company. 
Any suggestion of Agent’s / Consultants to establish a RAK FTZ or similar?
No other active business is planned in UAE.

A part of the apartment price should be financed, are there any other problems with the Bank / Mortgage?
Our private income is enough, bank guarantee is adequate
Any bank recommendation?

(please @ all real estate agents, we will find you if…. don’t send offers. thanks)

greats from munich

Thanks Elphaba ===>READ BEFORE POSTING. Useful info about Dubai/UAE - updated August 2010


----------



## ami1 (Mar 16, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> That is correct. Provided the company is set up properly - and bear in mind that difference freezones are for different types of business - then it is possible to run the business out of Dubai. You have to have an 'office' in RAK, although at the moment most of these are virtual as they have yet to build them.
> 
> In additional to the set up costs an annual licence will cost a minimum of AED 20k.
> 
> ...


hey i have had so many problems setting up business here in dubai its not worth it i live in uk come each month and because you have to have a local to do the work permits and visa for your staff mine messed up and labour put six month block on my business kept my passport and nothing happen to sponsor cus he local thats so unfair and i am stuck here anyone with advice call me please /snip


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

ami1 said:


> hey i have had so many problems setting up business here in dubai its not worth it i live in uk come each month and because you have to have a local to do the work permits and visa for your staff mine messed up and labour put six month block on my business kept my passport and nothing happen to sponsor cus he local thats so unfair and i am stuck here anyone with advice call me please /snip


There is no need to post duplicates of the same thing everywhere. I've moved your original post to a new thread. It would be easier to keep all your discussions on the new thread - you may get more responses but if you haven't done so, I would suggest doing a search, as there are plenty of useful information on the forum, which may prove useful to you.


----------

